

Ask HN: What are you using the new TLD's for? - kafei

So the new domains have been out for a few months now. What are you using them for? I have seen a few cool ideas, like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vart.institute and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;registered.today - this is what I&#x27;m looking for. Also general sentiment around expanding the internet namespace.
======
0x420
I'm easily amused by domain hacks, as I suspect most people are. I currently
own [http://jules.codes](http://jules.codes) and I'm not doing anything
interesting with it.

~~~
kafei
> This site is powered by AngularJS and jQuery running on the Express
> framework for node.js and deployed on Heroku, generated using generator-
> fullstack for the Yeoman workflow automator.

Why not just put a few HTML files on a server and achieve the same thing? I
don't even notice any JavaScript on your site.

~~~
_RPM
Not noticing the use of JavaScript is actually the beauty of it.

~~~
0x420
It certainly could use a bit more flair, I think. I chose to avoid that
because the goal was to just have something tangible ready by the end of a
weekend. I threw the site together while I was looking to switch jobs, so that
I could at least say I have minimal experience with frontend MVC. I did end up
getting hired elsewhere, so it fulfilled its purpose. Funny enough, we don't
use frontend MVC frameworks at all here, but it was a cool learning experience
nonetheless.

------
jevin
My cousin has an accommodation business called Orchid Villas. So we got the
domain [http://orchid.villas](http://orchid.villas) which is pretty cool I
think.

I would still advise getting the "traditional" (.com, .net, etc) counterpart
too.

------
Andrenid
Family has farms... <family name>.farm has worked well for us so far. The TLD
becomes a talking point that makes people remember it... "Oh, no .com at the
end?" etc.

------
kylekampy
Nothing too exciting. If I were more creative maybe I'd come up with something
more clever than [http://word.center](http://word.center)

------
tehmaze
We just started [http://bbs.ninja/](http://bbs.ninja/) to document the
textmode scene history

------
jenmcewen
Mostly for fun. I've got a .ninja and .beer.

Contemplated .xxx's for my company to protect the brand against
cybersquatters.

------
emcarey
fun trick. buy your friends name in a new gTLD like frankjones.hiphop /build
fun website on said domain/buy google adwords for friends name and direct to
site. tell friend to google their name.

great for birthday pranks.

